# Raw milk over processed milk



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

I always try to buy raw milk when I can find it and when I can afford it due to the qualities it has over processed milk. Any other raw milk fans? I also love coconut milk. It's killer in protein shakes.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep, used to buy it from a local farm back when it was legal to sell to consumers where I lived. Now, it's just too much of a hassle. Have to go through farms that do the 'cow purchasing' programs. Anyway, as I'm older, I usually just use milk in some type of cereal and don't drink it, so it's not a big deal.

Raw milk and raw cream are awesome though.


----------



## striffe (Dec 3, 2012)

Ive never had it, but i would like to try it. I love whole milk yogurt. You can see the cream on the top. Its hard to find where i live. My brother lives in San Fran, and you can get it evrrywhere there. They have tons of whole food and organic grocery stores. But not where i live.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like raw milk. My first years of wt training back in highschool included copius amounts of raw milk. I was "sent away" as a kid and it landed me in farm country where I could get all the raw milk I wanted right from the milk house on my buddies farm. Ahh nothing better than lots of free raw milk.  T


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2012)

Milk helps in our growth and makes our bones and teeth strong, Milk lowers high blood pressure and prevent from cardiovascular disease, diabetes, obesity and certain types of cancer...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose said:


> Milk helps in our growth and makes our bones and teeth strong, Milk lowers high blood pressure and prevent from cardiovascular disease, diabetes, obesity and certain types of cancer...



Sure it does .... not ..:spam:


----------



## Mart (Jan 3, 2013)

Well!!Milk is the necessary for keep the fitness of the body and health.
Milk is very best for our health it is a pure and complete food for us.we
should must be take two or three glass of milk in a day.Milk is a great
source of calcium, vitamin and iron....


----------

